# Country Style Ribs



## redneck69 (Apr 23, 2012)

it was a very nice day out yesterday and decided to do some ribs on the off set while i was doing some yard work.

1 pack csr's

fat boys general purpose rub

sweet baby rays BBQ sauce

pecan wood (found some in TX when i was there early this month)

got the smoker up and rolling at 225 and tossed the dry rubbed ribs on and a couple of chicken breasts with some beer can rub on them

heat stayed between 205 and 240 while i was doing some yard work

left the ribs on for about 2 1/2 hours, than i wrapped them in some foil with sweet baby rays sauce for another hour




















nice smoke ring, with some great flavor...i'll be doing these again in the future.

thanx for looking


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 23, 2012)

Those look great! Nice job!


----------



## eman (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok i'm hungry AGAIN.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 23, 2012)

Those look really good


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 23, 2012)

Always wanted to try country ribs ... yum ...


----------



## duck of death (Apr 23, 2012)

Yummy


----------



## harleysmoker (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks good! I always see country ribs at grocery on sale cheap, I will have to try them now!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks awesome. Nicely done...


----------



## jp61 (Apr 24, 2012)

Haven't smoked any country style ribs *yet*, don't think I've ever ate any either but, those ribs look really good. Job well done!


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 24, 2012)

thank you everyone!


----------



## soslow (Apr 24, 2012)

They look great, Makes me hungry!

You put sauce on and then wrapped with foil I have never tried this will give it a go.

look good


----------



## gersus (Apr 24, 2012)

Man that looks great!


----------



## bamajon (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow looks great. I've never tried doing country style ribs on the smoker. Grilled em plenty of times. They look good and juicy.


----------



## mixer60 (Apr 26, 2012)

Those look Yummy!!!


----------



## philh (Apr 26, 2012)

Those look mighty tasty.. Going to have to do some..

Thanks for the pics..


----------



## ellisair (Apr 27, 2012)

Delicious!

Great job!


----------



## chubbabubba (Apr 27, 2012)

Man, I'm loving smoked ribs but those country style ribs are looking good to. I may have to try them someday. Thanks for share, look delish!


----------



## venture (Apr 28, 2012)

Great looking CSR's!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mkfan 17 (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks awesome!!  Just did some myself last week!!  One of my fav's because they are so darn cheap!!!!!   Going to have to have a replay soon after seeing your post!


----------



## bryantom (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks great, did you change the temp after wrapping them in the foil??


----------



## redneck69 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bryantom said:


> Looks great, did you change the temp after wrapping them in the foil??


i left the chamber temp alone


----------

